# Tricycle iD request



## cudman (Feb 16, 2015)

Can anyone id this tricycle?


----------



## bobsbikes (Feb 17, 2015)

i had one just like it except the side guards on the fender were missing on mine
also the grips do not go with that trike mine was a midwest industry from the 50s


----------



## barracuda (Feb 17, 2015)

It appears to have at least a partial label on the head tube, could you show that?


----------



## ridingtoy (Mar 8, 2015)

Even if the head badge is unreadable I can tell this is a Junior Toy Co. tricycle. The rear step plate and molded rubber topped seat design are unmistakably Junior. From what I can see of the badge decal, it appears to be pre-AMF which would put it in the early 1950s to later 1940s. Midwest did use a very similar front fender design on some of their trikes of the period, but had a different design rear step.

Dave


----------

